# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Kan iemand mij helpen

## tiene

hey 
ik zit met een probleem ik heb in het begin van het jaar in de kliniek gelegen door hyperventilatie en een te lage bloeddruk 
nu heb ik nog steeds drukkende pijn in de borst en heb er nu een te hoge hartslag bij rust staat hij op 110 beetje veel denk ik.ook zit ik met spanningshoofdpijn en heel kort van adem
bloedonderzoek was volledig ok en kreeg te horen dat het zuiver stress en spanning is 
wie geeft er ook die problemen en wie kan mij verder helpen 
met dank 
tiene :Frown:

----------


## Oki07

Ik heb last van hyperventilatie/paniekaanvallen en gebruik hiervoor anti-depressiva en loop (weer) bij een psycholoog. 
Je kunt eens met je huisarts hierover praten. Verschillende dingen kunnen je helpen. Logopedie (goed leren ademen), haptonomie (leren ontspannen en vertrouwen op je lichaam) of psychologie. Misschien yoga ter ontspanning?

----------

